# Cub Cadet 524 SWE



## Hugo Jass

So far so good.

Only have about 8 hours on it, but it blows more snow with less effort than the 12 YO single stage Craftsman it replaced. 

The down side of the new one is I can't lift it in and out of the truck like I could the old one.


----------



## bwdbrn1

Dang, you got a lot of snow! Looks like your Cub is handling it just fine, and that's gotta' make you happy.


----------



## butchf

I would love to play in that snow!


----------



## BOSMECH

butchf said:


> I would love to play in that snow!


Just come on over to MA. and you can clean my place next big snowfall.


----------



## Pete K.

*Hugh*



Hugo Jass said:


> YouTube - 105 0970
> 
> So far so good.
> 
> Only have about 8 hours on it, but it blows more snow with less effort than the 12 YO single stage Craftsman it replaced.
> 
> The down side of the new one is I can't lift it in and out of the truck like I could the old one.


 I just replaced my 1974 "Snow Thrower" that's the name on it, no other brand with a Cub Cadet 526SWE. Back then I had a new E250 Chateau Ford van. The old snow thrower had only two foward gears and no reverse. It was solid steel and was very heavy. I used two 1" X 12" X 6' boards and just ran the thing up in through the Van's side doors.
With your 524SWE you can engage the drive wheels and leave the auger off. You also have many foward gears to select for the correct slow climb up the plank speed. Should be easy to do. I had to slap the old tank into neutral and the auger was still spinning all the time.

Pete K.


----------



## Hugo Jass

Thanks for the info.

I have a trifold aluminum lader ramp to get it in the back of my PU. The only issue with that is with wet tires and wet smooth aluminum the tires spin. 

I took a scrap piece of plywood, used a piece of 2x4 screwed into the plywood that acts as as a key in the rungs to hold it in place. I then covered the plywood with a scrap piece of carpet, i get good traction with this set up and it's easier to walk up the plywood ramp then use the rungs of the trifold. 

I put the mower to bead for the season today and got the snow blower ready, I staybled the gas last spring and it started on the second pull today. It only got used 3 or 4 times last season, but I was pleased with its performance when I used it.


----------



## caddydaddy

Sorry for the thread resurrection, but I was curious how the 524SWE has held up over the years. I just bought one, but haven't had any snow to use it in yet.


----------



## Hugo Jass

It’s still running fine as of 2 weeks ago. I gave it to a relative summer of 2000.


----------

